# Pc Cillin problem with uTorrent



## hewso (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I recently upgraded my pc cillin to the 2007 version and have been experiencing a few difficulties. 

When I am using uTorrent the internet keeps disconnecting after about 10 minutes. I am on broadband and I havn't experienced this problem before. I checked with my ISP and their has been no outages so that isn't the problem. 

I have also made sure that the associated ports and program are cleared in the PcCillin firewall so I am not sure what else I can do except go back to 2006. 

Any Ideas Before I take that drastic step?

Cheers


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry we do not assist with p2p situations.


----------

